# Vaccinations and FET



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,


This is a bit of a strange one...

If anyone has got any experience and/or info..would love to hear any advice. 

We might travel to Brazil to visit family after Christmas and were going to have our last FET in Nov just before. If it's a BFP we will cancel the trip but I only just realised that I need some vaccinations topped up. Yellow Fever and maybe rabies. My travel clinic says they they would not recommend the YF vaccine to someone that is already pregnant and I did mention to them that I was in the middle of IVF.

My clinic said the following 'I have put your question towards Dr....who states you need to check with your travel clinic who you are getting your vaccines done by. This is because normally with most vaccines they say not to get pregnant for 4 weeks, however Dr..... suggests checking with them to check which type of vaccine it is (?live vaccine) and their recommendations.

If I wait to have the FET when we come back late Jan I will need to wait 2 months due to the clinic's ZIKA recommendations.

Not sure what to do.. Help!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Rabies I would not bother with, I think. Can't remember when it needs repeating, but i only buys you a little bit more time to get treatment (more of the same shots). Not sure how remote you will be of course. It is a vaccination that is rarely recommended by travel clinics (I needed to fight to get it, when employer wanted me to have it before travelling (humanitarian work)). Yellow fever is a different thing of course, as it is often compulsory. Local clinic says in a brochure that with "accidental vaccination in pregnancy" no problems were recorded, although official advice is to avoid it if you can (but they will do it if necessary). Apparently couple of years ago vaccination against yellow fever changed to "lifelong" in certain curcumstances (As far as I can make out if you have had a booster shot): worth discussing with your travel clinic?


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Just checked what travel clinic says on rabies: if you ever had the preventive injections you do not need boosters for normal travel (unless you are at high occupational risk: vet or bat-investigator)


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Godiva said:


> Just checked what travel clinic says on rabies: if you ever had the preventive injections you do not need boosters for normal travel (unless you are at high occupational risk: vet or bat-investigator)


Hi Godiva,

Sorry haven't seen your posts until now. Thank you so much for responding.

We decided to do the FET before Christmas (yesterday) and have decided to see what the outcome is. If I get a BFP we will not go out to Brazil. I was advised by my travel clinic not to get pregnant whitin 4 weeks of taking the yellow fever shot so thought best to wait and see...

xx


----------

